# VT permit for Hermanns Tortoise



## sarah.mandol (May 16, 2020)

Hello,
Anyone have experience getting a permit for a Hermanns tort in VT? Thank you!


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 16, 2020)

sarah.mandol said:


> Hello,
> Anyone have experience getting a permit for a Hermanns tort in VT? Thank you!



Do you think you really need a permit? It’s not a native tort to VT.


----------



## ZenHerper (May 16, 2020)

You really need to contact the state wildlife authority.


----------



## sarah.mandol (May 16, 2020)

Thank you all! I figured it out online. Russians do not need a permit as long as they are captive bred but Hermanns do. We are going to add another Russian instead!


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 16, 2020)

sarah.mandol said:


> Thank you all! I figured it out online. Russians do not need a permit as long as they are captive bred but Hermanns do. We are going to add another Russian instead!



Probably a lot easier....

but, you should post what VT Reg you are looking at that says you need one for a Hermanns.

good luck


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2020)

sarah.mandol said:


> Hello,
> Anyone have experience getting a permit for a Hermanns tort in VT? Thank you!


I've never heard of needing a permit for a non-native tortoise anywhere in the country. Is this new? Why would you need a permit for a hermanni but not a Russian? That makes no sense.

VT as in Vermont? As in USA? You don't need a permit or license of any kind to carry a loaded concealed handgun there, but they are going to make you get a permit for a small tortoise? Really?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2020)

Yeah I don't think that's necessary either. I think there's a misunderstanding.


----------



## sarah.mandol (May 16, 2020)

Tom said:


> I've never heard of needing a permit for a non-native tortoise anywhere in the country. Is this new? Why would you need a permit for a hermanni but not a Russian? That makes no sense.
> 
> VT as in Vermont? As in USA? You don't need a permit or license of any kind to carry a loaded concealed handgun there, but they are going to make you get a permit for a small tortoise? Really?


Yes, VT the state lol. As of 2008 Redfoots captive bred and CB Russians do not require a permit.


----------



## sarah.mandol (May 16, 2020)

__





Animal Importation and Possession Rules | Vermont Fish & Wildlife Department







vtfishandwildlife.com


----------



## sarah.mandol (May 16, 2020)

sarah.mandol said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yvonne G said:


> Yeah I don't think that's necessary either. I think there's a misunderstanding.





Maro2Bear said:


> Probably a lot easier....
> 
> but, you should post what VT Reg you are looking at that says you need one for a Hermanns.
> 
> good luck







__





Animal Importation and Possession Rules | Vermont Fish & Wildlife Department







vtfishandwildlife.com


----------



## ZenHerper (May 16, 2020)

New Jersey requires permits for all exotics...imported, native, and certain domestic species (as allowed). Permits for hobbyists vary from those for breeders and retailers. Breeding and retailing permits are inter-dependent with USDA licenses and inspections.

Each state is different as to the definition of domesticated, exotic, wild, etc.. Things change frequently. (These questions are legal at heart, so care should be taken when answering.)

Forex, in NJ: Egyptian Spiny Mice were originally permitted when bought legally and registered. When it was found they incubate and transmit hantavirus, they were banned.


----------



## SKOLsuper (May 17, 2020)

sarah.mandol said:


> Hello,
> Anyone have experience getting a permit for a Hermanns tort in VT? Thank you!


I


----------



## SKOLsuper (May 17, 2020)

Is the tortoise ok ??


----------



## sarah.mandol (May 19, 2020)

We did get an answer from Fish and Wildlife. Hermann's do require permits in VT. The fee for application is $100 and to keep as a pet is very unlikely to be approved. However, CB Russian torts do not!


----------



## SKOLsuper (May 19, 2020)




----------

